# Java Moss on my Driftwood



## cbass2k4 (Mar 30, 2008)

I just bought a big piece of african wood and bought some java moss, instead of tying it to the wood i attached it in the holes that the wood brought. Soon later the driftwood was covered in moss and it was spreading to my plants and recently planted dwarf hairgrass, so i did a massive celanup of the tank and now i'm left with a huge piece of driftwood full of moss and i didn't know how to get it off so i can put it back in the tank... i don't even know but if i should put it back but it was quite expensive and beautiful nontheless.

If anybody has any suggestions on how to remove moss from driftwood, it would help thx...


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I use one of those small stainless steel brushes.


----------

